# Obt care sheet ?



## AlmightyQues (May 16, 2016)

Obt care sheet ? Every websites says something different , are they arboreal ?

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Flexzone (May 16, 2016)

Don't read online care-sheets there , Keep them on dry substrate plenty of it with a full water-dish readily available, Their a pretty much semi-arboreal / ground burrowers that will heavily web up their enclosure when given the chance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## mistertim (May 16, 2016)

Yeah, for the most part ignore care sheets. I don't have any OBTs (yet) but from what I've seen and read, they are very simple to take care of. Dry sub, water dish, room temperature, no specific humidity requirements. As Tarantula1995, they're semi-arboreal but might burrow as well. I'd just keep them as you would a terrestrial but make sure there are some decent anchor points as they are prolific webbers. 

Tom Moran has a pretty good breakdown if you want something to read online:

https://tomsbigspiders.wordpress.com/2014/04/18/pterinochilus-murinus-or-obt/

If I may ask, what Ts do you currently have?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 16, 2016)

Those are a "I care by myself" _Theraphosidae_. Provide only lots of inches of dry substrate, a water dish, some fake leaves and "two" anchor points for the web, a piece of cork bark. Done.

The 'OBT', then, will choose his/her best option.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haksilence (May 17, 2016)

Obts are a wildcard they can behave semiarboreal, fossorial, or terrestrial. They are a heavy webbing species, so they will find a nook or cranny they like, and then web the hell out of it, or they will burrow and web the hell out of it. 

Keep the substrate dry for them and provide an appropriate sized water dish. 

In my experience they aren't the best eaters, they tend to just throw a threat pose at the disturbance and ignore he food unless they are hungry. They can go extremely long times without eating, my most recent mature male did not eat at all during his entire penultimate molt cycle. 

They are almost bulletproof, you would have to TRY to kill one. They are apex tarantulas that will adapt to damn near anything. We hear stories all the time of people losing them and then finding them several months later behind a refrigerator or something. 


But yeah, give them housing options, but don't fuss over aesthetic appeal cause they will cover everything in web. 

Feed them every 2 weeks or so (keep them a little on the hungry side so you see them out a little more often)

And finally keep it dry. Water dish is plenty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (May 17, 2016)

OBT's are rather easy. Just provide them with the basic stuff. Dry substrate and lots of it, waterdish, cork bark or a piece of driftwood and you're good. Oh! And a long and slim(but firm) wooden stick to prod them with when you're going to rehouse them. I don't use tongs or anything with a wide enough surface area they can run up on cause I don't want to give them the satisfaction. Only applies to juvies and adults though. 

I only use tongs when I'm removing bolus or uneaten feeders.

A steel heart is also required and lastly, respect. Lots and lots of respect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 17, 2016)

Sky`Scorcher said:


> A steel heart is also required and lastly, respect. Lots and lots of respect.


True. After all _P.murinus_ is the *Prophet *of the *Goddess *(0.1 _P.muticus_) PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)

" There is No *Goddess *but 0.1 _P.muticus_ and _P.murinus_ is her *Prophet *" *OH-BITES-ALLAAARGH!* <----

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f (May 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True. After all _P.murinus_ is the *Prophet *of the *Goddess *(0.1 _P.muticus_) PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)
> 
> " There is No *Goddess *but 0.1 _P.muticus_ and _P.murinus_ is her *Prophet *" *OH-BITES-ALLAAARGH!* <----


Haha, at first i thought you were a new member, lol. Ohh but then i looked at the name, got me again with those photos. Haaha

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 17, 2016)

louise f said:


> Haha, at first i thought you were a new member, lol. Ohh but then i looked at the name, got me again with those photos. Haaha


Time for a new blonde Lady pic

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (May 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Time for a new blonde Lady pic


Yeah nice. Who is that


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 17, 2016)

louise f said:


> Yeah nice. Who is that


A very ispirational Lady to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (May 17, 2016)

AlmightyQues said:


> Obt care sheet ? Every websites says something different , are they arboreal ?


They are not arboreal. Do not read care sheets, they are crap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jaxxfunk (May 17, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> In my experience they aren't the best eaters, they tend to just throw a threat pose at the disturbance and ignore he food unless they are hungry.
> 
> Feed them every 2 weeks or so (keep them a little on the hungry side so you see them out a little more often)


I have two. One is very fussy and gets by with nearly no food. The other is a beast and will feed whenever you want it to. It spends most of its time half out of the entrance to its lair and will literally jump the length of the enclosure and land on its pray. It's a scary T.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bryverine (May 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> A very ispirational Lady to me


Do you actually know this one this time?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 17, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Do you actually know this one this time?


Yup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RonnyT (Jun 29, 2018)

Do not do that, OBTs often love to burrow, not providing that option will result in a very stressed tarantula.


----------



## FrDoc (Jun 29, 2018)

Mine is in its web labyrinth on average 25% of the day.  Half of the day and all night it is the sentinel of its domain, and if an intruder is observed, a maelstrom of fury falls on it, or them, as was the wrath two large crickets experienced simultaneously last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

